# Rumor of a Lois Lane spin off movie??



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dunno what to make of this rumor....

There's a rumor that Kate Bosworth <http://www.popoholic.com/2006/06/28/kate-bosworth-returns/> is going to get her own Lois Lane movie. Here's what Moviehole got from a Sky News interview with Kate:

Don't know what quite to make of this one, but according to Sky News, Kate Bosworth isn't only returning for a "Superman" sequel - no surprise, really, they do need Lois - but also, a Lois Lane spin-off.
"Lois will be back bigger and better in the next movie, and with more of her own storyline", Bosworth tells SKY's Neal Sean.
Sean goes on to say that there are plans to give Lois Lane her very own investigation spin off, too.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Not sure how interesting this would be........


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yep, I hear a snoozefest in the making. Bosworth, while a fair actress, is no Reese Witherspoon or Sigourney Weaver. I can see this potential bomb playing to an almost empty theater with those that actually pay for a ticket's snores overiding the THX stereo surround sound.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Lois Lane, Girl Reporter!:googly: 
Yeah. That sounds like a winner.
Did anyone even LIKE her in the movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree - a film version of "Superman's Girlfriend, Lois Lane" sounds horrible. Unless it was Super Lois vs. Super Lana


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Lois Lane, Girl Reporter!:googly:
> Yeah. That sounds like a winner.
> Did anyone even LIKE her in the movie?


To tell you the truth, I was more in tune with what was going on with the delectable Parker Posey than I was Bosworth.


----------

